#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Gate coventional paper-i 1989-2012

## Geeta Dwivedi

MY FRIENDS ,
                ITS A CONVENTIONAL PAPER I FROM 1989-2012 OF GATE EXAM...............I HOPE ITS USEFULL FOR ALL STUDENT WHOSE PREPARING GATE EXAM......FOR MECHANICAL STUDENTS :(hi):  :(hi): 





  Similar Threads: GATE 2012 solved paper | GATE 2012 solutions | GATE 2012 solved question paper Gate 2012 CSE Question Paper | Question Paper of CSE  Gate 2012 pdf free download Gate 2012 CE  previous year paper with solutions | Gate CE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 EEE previous year paper with solutions | Gate EEE 2012 paper with solutions Gate 2012 IP Question Paper | Question Paper of IP Gate 2012 pdf free download

----------


## vazuka

Thank You.
The papers are really helpful.

----------


## Parimala Neelam

thanq very much  :):

----------


## shubh_1974

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Really helpful.

----------

